# 16 Years exp. in Power Gen -EPC Field



## pavanreddy27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all, some one can help me to get a job in Australia Main cities, like. sydney, pearth, adilide, melborne. I have 16 years exp. in lead engineering co-ordination / project managemnt for different type of power plants EPC Field. I have Australian Perminent resident secondary applicant. I have registered all the reputed job search sites and applying for jobs. Any body in this forum having same field exp. please refere me some oepnings and related company names/websites. My basic qualification is Diploma in Mechanical engineering and also I have completed my Batcher of Engineering (Mechanical through distance education) in India.


----------

